# union strata vs union falcor on lib tech orca



## chero (Oct 23, 2020)

hi guys, based on the title of the post, which would you pick ? my current set up is a 2020 lib tech orca and burton ion. I'm no trying to replicate rice's setup, that would be foolish... i like them both, but wanted a second opinion. i'm mainly groomers and off piste. i do like carving a lot though

thanks


----------



## tbarch (Jan 20, 2015)

I would probably say the Falcor, especially if you’re carving heavy and going off piste. I’ve never rode the Orca, but it is a wide board, and the extra response with the Falcor compared to the Strata will help with edge to edge quickness IMO


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

I have the strata's but I dont run them on my stiffer/wider boards, I would go for the falcor!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Go falcor, strata have a lot of play in the base. Too much IMO.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

I run Cartels on my Orca


----------

